# Werde Java GUIs immer noch mit dem in die Jahre gekommen Swing gemacht?



## 23 (7. Jul 2010)

Hi,

mit welchen Frameworks werden akt. reichhaltige Java GUIS erstellt?

Im C++ Umfeld ist QT sehr beliebt und in der C# .Net Welt WPF.

Was ist momentan das beste Java GUI Framework? (Desktop)

Werde Java GUIs immer noch mit dem in die Jahre gekommen Swing gemacht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jul 2010)

Es gibt noch das SWT, vom welchem behauptet wird, dass es schneller als Swing sei.
Dann gibt es bspw. SwingX, eine Swing um neue Komponenten erweiternde Bibliothek von SwingLabs.
Und natürlich immer noch Swing selbst, welches sich meiner Meinung nach bestens bewährt hat.


----------



## 23 (7. Jul 2010)

Gibt es mittlerweile solche Konzepte wie DataBinding, deklaratives programmieren und Styling über Style Sheets in diesen Frameworks?


----------



## maki (7. Jul 2010)

23 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es mittlerweile solche Konzepte wie DataBinding, deklaratives programmieren und Styling über Style Sheets in diesen Frameworks?


JFace bietet Databinding, mit Eclipse 4 kommt der Rest auch noch dazu.
Bin Mit JFace auf Eclipse RCP sehr zufrieden 

Nachtrag: Mittlerweile ist Swing wieder schneller als SWT, liegt an der openGL Nutzung von Swing.


----------



## aze (7. Jul 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es "deklarative programmierung" trifft ,aber es gibt auch Ansätze die Swing-Oberflächen per XML zu beschreiben wie zum Beispiel SwiXMl


----------



## 23 (7. Jul 2010)

Und wie sieht es mit Styling aus? Geht dies immer noch über custom Look and Feels die auf Nimbus basieren?


----------



## 23 (7. Jul 2010)

Habe grade das hier gefunden: Tk-UI - Overview

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## slawaweis (7. Jul 2010)

23 hat gesagt.:


> mit welchen Frameworks werden akt. reichhaltige Java GUIS erstellt?


Swing+SAF+SwingX+Flamingo+L2FProd+JIDECommon+Substance oder SWT+JFace.

Beispiele für Swing+Substance:
Substance (Swing) Sightings Volume 1
Substance (Swing) Sightings Volume 2
Substance (Swing) Sightings Volume 3



23 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist momentan das beste Java GUI Framework? (Desktop)


kommt ganz auf das Problem und Erfahrung der Entwickler an.



23 hat gesagt.:


> Werde Java GUIs immer noch mit dem in die Jahre gekommen Swing gemacht?


ja und das Alter von Swing spricht für seine Qualität.



23 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es mittlerweile solche Konzepte wie DataBinding, deklaratives programmieren und Styling über Style Sheets in diesen Frameworks?


1. DataBinding beherrschte Swing schon 1999
2. Was verstehst Du unter "deklaratives Programmieren" in Zusammenhang mit grafischen Oberflächen? 
3. Swing kennt das Konzept des "Pluggable Look and Feel". Es gibt PLAFs, die sich auch über CSS gestalten lassen. Andere PLAFs können auf anderen Wege parametrisiert werden

Slawa


----------



## 23 (7. Jul 2010)

Substance ist sehr interessant.

Wie funktioniert das Styling in JFace? (TKUI?)


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2010)

slawaweis hat gesagt.:


> 1. DataBinding beherrschte Swing schon 1999



Quelle? Ich glaub nicht das Swing da was mitliefert

Von JGoodies gibt es was dazu:
Understanding JFace data binding in Eclipse, Part 1: The pros and cons of data binding


----------



## slawaweis (8. Jul 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Quelle? Ich glaub nicht das Swing da was mitliefert


Swing setzte von Anfang auf dem MVC Model auf.

Slawa


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2010)

> Quelle? Ich glaub nicht das Swing da was mitliefert


Denke er meint die JavaBeans Spek von 96/97, da wurde der PropertyChangeSupport spezifiert, wobei das imho nur eine Vorstufe zu echtem DataBinding wie dem von JFace ist.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2010)

MVC ist für mich auch noch weit weg von einem Databinding, außerdem setzt Swing auf einem extended MVC auf...

Wie gesagt das JFace find ich gut weiß aber nicht ob man das für Swing verwenden kann.
Das von JGoodies habe ich noch nicht getestet!!!


----------

